# Dog hunters on my plot....



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

If anyone recognizes these guys I would like some info to get in touch with them, it seems my feeder followed them out....

No one seems to understand why dog hunters have SUCH a bad rap??


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

The striping, graphics, dog box, and antennas make it pretty distinguishable.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn dude!!!! You have the worst luck. How in the world did they get back that far especially without a key to the gates. I would be highly pissed!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Where is this at? Location may help in identification. I can't stand a thief regardless of his preferred hunting method.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Stinkin, Tabacky Chawin, Thievin, Scummy Scummy Scum Drops! Hope you catch them!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Wasn't that a one of a kind 2000 dollar feeder....? Looks like grand larceny to me and I'm not LEO.......That's the kind of people that jails are made for....idiots....they just don't make dog hunters get a bad rep but they put a bad name on society in general and how its going to shit ..but that's another story......


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

These guys were on my plot/section of a hunting club north of Milton.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah there's enough detail on the first picture to get those thieving bastards.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe I am blind but where was the feeder? If you are in the same club that I am in and I am pretty sure that you are. They are escorted in and out of the club during the annual 4th of July hunt at the horse stables. Has been this way ever since the club has been established. Hopefully it is a different club than I am in and my statements are false.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I might be wrong but that second truck probably ain't a dog hunting truck. Maybe they are in the same still hunt club as you. I'm in springhill as well as a pile of other dog hunters but we don't dog hunt that. I hope you find out who and get your stuff back but your title is mis leading. If they didn't have a dog box would you have posted still hunters on my plot?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn dog hunters!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Which truck is responsible brother? Ive seen the 1st 1 around, and did you call the SO and file a report?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

John B. said:


> Damn dog hunters!


Yup!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

hyco said:


> I might be wrong but that second truck probably ain't a dog hunting truck. Maybe they are in the same still hunt club as you. I'm in springhill as well as a pile of other dog hunters but we don't dog hunt that. I hope you find out who and get your stuff back but your title is mis leading. If they didn't have a dog box would you have posted still hunters on my plot?


 Of course he wouldnt have put that. Where is the feeder in his truck?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nope I didn't call anybody but the property manager, actually texted. AND he texted back this morning to say that they do let the dog hunters in on the 4th to find their dogs. I'll ask the pigs if they rolled my feeder into the woods. ..

Sorry to all the dog hunters that were there by permission, I had no idea.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Did they steal your feeder or is the camera on the feeder that took their pic.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Would be nice if club leadership would fill in their members on things!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> Did they steal your feeder or is the camera on the feeder that took their pic.


No, the pics are of them driving into my area, no pics of them driving out.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Your lucky they didn't get the camera also.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

It's funny how some people look for any reason to talk bad about dog hunters. The person that wrote the original post apologized. But some people cant leave things alone.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave, that's now 2 feeders in one year. I think you need another club.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably a pier rat.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> It's funny how some people look for any reason to talk bad about dog hunters. The person that wrote the original post apologized. But some people cant leave things alone.


It doesn't matter if your a dog hunter or still hunter we are all hunters. There's bad apples in every bunch I know very unethical still hunters and dog hunters. We need to work together to put an end to the pointing fingers and work to stop the outlaws that give us all a bad rep. This way of life is being threatened and pointing fingers at other groups of hunters isn't doing anything but helping there cause.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

looks to me like the driver with the dog box was high on meth, you can tell because of the way he's driving, and is that a Bay county tag? . . . . . :whistling:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe. It was foxhunters. They have a huge fox/coyote hunt every 4th of July. I know there was a couple hundred dogs there this year. They came from as far away As Carolinas, north Mississippi and south Florida. Killed a few coyotes to boot....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> looks to me like the driver with the dog box was high on meth, you can tell because of the way he's driving, and is that a Bay county tag? . . . . . :whistling:


Hey! Don't rat me out!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Are there any more photos?... I suggest a new camera if you only got two pictures... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> Would be nice if club leadership would fill in their members on things!


It was mentioned at the annual meeting a couple of weeks before the hunt, as it has been for the last 25 years


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

azevedo16 said:


> It was mentioned at the annual meeting a couple of weeks before the hunt, as it has been for the last 25 years


That's funny, there was an annual meeting a couple of weeks before the hunt? No one tells me anything. 

Yes, those are the only photos. That Tasco really isn't the best camera.


----------



## coondawg (Jul 14, 2014)

As a board member of Southeastern Dog Hunter Association I hate that people feel this way about dog hunters. Yes there are some bad ones in every crowd. Im sorry for who ever stole your gear. Please feel free to contact pm me if any dog hunters give yall any issues as hunters we need to work together to weed out these bad apples so we can preserve our hunting future


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> That's funny, there was an annual meeting a couple of weeks before the hunt? No one tells me anything.
> 
> Yes, those are the only photos. That Tasco really isn't the best camera.


I want to say that I am sorry for even commenting on this. I just found out that you are in a different club than I thought. Now I remember why I only post fish pic's


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I see that truck around all the time, looks like it says yoyo on the gate


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

bigdaddy's said:


> i see that truck around all the time, looks like it says yoyo on the gate


Toyo.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

It's been said many times... If you don't like dog hunters then it's only because you have never done it.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Just taking a guess here but maybe it was the club presidents grandson who had permission to catch hogs... I don't know, just a guess


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nah, I really don't have a problem with dog hunters. What I have a problem with is when I show up for a summer evening hunt at 5 pm and find dogs on the club that follow me around. Then I see dog hunters on my camera on my plot when I try to plan another hog hunt. Once you have gear stolen from your area you tend to get real sensitive about seeing pictures of ANY other people in an area that you pay money to be away from. I am hunting the hogs myself and if it were true that the club is letting other hunters in to hunt the same animals that I pay to hunt and not telling me that they are in my area, now I start having problems.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

It could be worse. Imagine being in a club you paid to hunt all game and they paid somebody else to trap/kill hogs.... That would really suck


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, that crossed my mind too. I'd be pretty upset. There are a few 350# plus that I have been waiting for.

For the record I did call out the dog hunters out on this because of the small local community, and as it said, I wanted to talk to the operators of these vehicles. I have had two people contact me that were ready and willing to help. So, no, of course wouldn't have said the same thing in the original msg, but since it is obviously a dog hunter, and the picture shows an easily identifiable vehicle I figured the small community would pull together and it has. Thank you


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So did you get your feeder back?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

No. But I will be talking to the manager to see who all else has had permission to go there.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> It's been said many times... If you don't like dog hunters then it's only because you have never done it.


 No I just don't like dog hunting because I see WAY MORE deer still hunting than I do dog hunting.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> It's been said many times... If you don't like dog hunters then it's only because you have never done it.


It's also been said that if you don't like dog hunters it's probably because you know Brennan Moore!!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

JCW said:


> It's also been said that if you don't like dog hunters it's probably because you know Brennan Moore!!!!


 Poor Pee Wee cant catch a break lol


----------

